# EVERYONE WITH DRIFTWOOD



## Woodro

ok i freakin rule i have done it i have solved that problem that we all have ....how to sink our drift wood and make it look good (natural) . ok i have a very large peice of driftwood (4ft) it won't sink with 20lb of weight and it's freakin beautiful .... so i after a hard day at work i came home and put my new XP3 filter on my tank and was moving the pipes around seeing what i liked best and the whole time i was thinking "damn sucktion(bad speeling) cups are so hard to get off the class " BAM it hit me like a ton of bricks so i whent to wal mart got a few sucktion cups with screws on the backs ....needless to say one 2 inch sucktion cup held down that peice of wood and all i did was cover up the cup with the cravel and you couldn't see how it was held down i bought more to use with the "branch like" drift wood i have the go along the back/front of my tank they took smaller 3/4" cups so you can't even see them unless you are realy looking but it works so well it's amazing i wish i could post a pic !!!!!1


----------



## boozehound420

what type of screws did you use?

hopefully it wont rust on you


----------



## Woodro

no belive it or not they have aluminum and plastic screws


----------



## rocker

congrats :nod:

y didnt u just nail it to a piece of slate or somehting i did that with mine and it still looks natural


----------



## Woodro

like i said 20lb+ peice of slate didn't sink it and i was worried about going with much more weight i just ordered my redbelly's can't afford to break my tank i got a 30lb peice of slate but it seems to heavey IMO also i would like to note that a major change from a cold temp to a hot temp will cause the air to expand and release the suction cup so keep your tank at a constant temp


----------



## BigChuckP

Damn that is a good idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mantis

you just helped me so much. I've been working on a ''flooded forest'' theme but in a smaller tank, suction cups are gonna work nicely. Brilliant


----------



## bmpower007

Great idea man, this should be pinned


----------



## harrykaa

Yes suction cups may work really well.

I used a plastic plate, to which I screwed the mangrove rootstalks. Then I just put it on the bottom glass and all the substrate (gravel) over it. Gravel weighs enough to keep the plate with mangrove in submerged.

Regards,


----------



## 'Ty'

dude thats awsome ive been trying to figuer out how to sink em for awile...i just used two rocks on the end and i didn't think it looked all that great..this will forsure make it look 10x better...good thinking man


----------

